# Paviment bufat



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bon matí de dilluns d'agost a tothom!  (avui amb sol, solet )

Em pregunto si us sona bé "pavimento *hinchado*" com a traducció al castellà de "paviment *bufat*". A mi no m'acaba de convèncer, però estic un pèl ofuscada.

Gràcies per endavant


----------



## RIU

Hola Trad, 

Una vegada vaig veure un rètol en una carretera que deia _firme ondulado_ per significar que la carretera era plena de pous i d'arrels d'arbre. No se si vas per aquí.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

És refereix al terra d'un habitatge, Riu. És un informe pericial on s'explica que totes les rajoles estan aixecades. El pèrit, en català, parla de "paviment bufat" i ho he de traduir al castellà.

Mil gràcies, però!


----------



## RIU

Ah, vale, _(defectos en el piso por) levantamiento de baldosas_, doncs. A veure que et sembla.


----------



## Antpax

RIU said:


> Ah, vale, _(defectos en el piso por) levantamiento de baldosas_, doncs. A veure que et sembla.


 
Si, crec que la teva idea és bona. Altra possible opció podria esser "suelo levantado" simplèment.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## RIU

Antpax said:


> Si, crec que la teva idea es bona. Altra possible opció podria esser "suelo levantado" simplèment.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant


 
Aquí anava jo però no em sortia. Molt bona!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Moltes gràcies a tots dos, Riu i Antpax!


----------



## Samaruc

Potser faig tard, però, com veieu "abombado"?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Samaruc said:


> Potser faig tard, però, com veieu "abombado"?


 
Ostres! Samaruc! Aquesta és bona! No: no fas tard: és un text molt llarg i encara l'estic traduint.

Gràcies i records a les Valències


----------

